# Looking for card scrapes



## Ratt (Apr 18, 2009)

I've read up on these things and how well thay work. Thay say the larger and thicker ones work better and found one or two at woodcraft but thay are smaller than the ones I seen on the sharpening video. Anyone know where I can find them and more size choice Thanks
irate: Ratt


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Ratt, I have a set from Crown tools I believe that I bought from Woodcraft. They work really well. I also have a larger one that I made from an old planer blade. I think it's about 10" long.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The handheld scrapers like these are fairly standard, as you can use the width or the length. They average about 5" - 6" on the long edge. This length seems to be a comfortable length to handle and control.

You could make your own scrapers to suite your needs. For example I made this wide scraper from a 12" planer knife.
.


----------



## bondfan (Jun 9, 2009)

*Hand scrapers?*

I think Lee Valley Tools (www.leevalleytools.com) sell different types of hand scrapers, not sure if they have one with a wooden holder, but you could make one. :thumbsup:

Lloyd

www.kerrywoodworking.com
(home of the Kerry-All Pouch)


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

The cheap ones that rockler sells are the thicker type. Those are the ones I use, and like them very much.


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

I just purchased the 3 piece Croen set from Amazon for 14.95. It scraped a peice of Redoak right out of the box.


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

An old and absolutely not valuable saw blade give a very good quality steel. I use some swedish scrapers that I got from Highland Woodworking. They did a great job on black walnut.

Just like a Scottish accent, the big job is getting a good burr!


----------

